# Did Ruben Patterson really go OFF at Media Day?



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

I heard he said SAR cant play the 3 and that SAR should be traded instead of him......then i heard he said that he(ruben)should be traded and doesnt wanna be a Blazer anymore.

Can anyone confirm this crazy outburst?

Also i guess its nothing new since Ruben has wined all summer!

1080 reported this!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Ruben Patterson *has asked to be traded? Wow where did this all come from?  

Yes, 1080 the Fan is reporting this here in Portland saying that Ruben Patterson has lit the first fire cracker of the season. Maybe Rahim isn't going to be the problem, maybe Patterson is going to be that cancer we have all be worried about this Summer.

I am sure that this is going to be bumper for Primetime Sports for a few days. Wouldn't it be awesome if that deal with Miami was really on the table?

Dererk Anderson & Ruben Patterson

for

Eddie Jones

:greatjob:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

1080 The Fan just played the whole audio clip of Ruben's comments.

Wow.

I'm speechless.

Dude just went off.

You can tell he's been stewing all summer.

:jawdrop:

-Pop


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

How stupid is that? :| 

Rueben has perfect timing I suppose.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

If he wants out so badly, he should waive his trade kicker! That's the reason imo why teams wont touch him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Ruben doesn't realize...no one wants him...that is why he is a blazer.

I can see some of his frustration...he has some talent and is pushing 30...he thinks his time is going away without a fight.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> If he wants out so badly, he should waive his trade kicker! That's the reason imo why teams wont touch him.


I don't think that under the CBA he can waive his kicker. :whoknows:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> If he wants out so badly, he should waive his trade kicker! That's the reason imo why teams wont touch him.


1080 The Fan says a player cannot wavie a trade kicker, but Larry ****'s FAQ about the Collective Bargaining Agreement says you can.

Can anyone confirm the rule?

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

John Nash quote on 1080 The Fan:



> A player cannot waive a trade kicker unless it prevents a trade from happening mathematically


-Pop


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> John Nash quote on 1080 The Fan:
> 
> 
> ...


So does that mean that the Miami trade if on the table Ruben could waive his kicker or was the kicker added into that trade? Anyone know? Trader Bob?


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, with the combo of Miles playing at the three along with Nash saying SAR would play some 3, no doubt Patterson is a bit miffed. I'd be too...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Monia and Khyrapa in the wings...yeah Ruben's got reason to be nervous. Hope he's got some money put away.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

According to the Oregonlive Blog, Patterson said play him 25 mpg or trade him...

Yikes. Doesn't he say this every year?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Ruben wants to be traded to the Heat thats a shock


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Eric Marntette of Oregonlive.com is putting together some audio clips from media day. He is posting them now, but the Patterson audio along with the Nash audio are up now!



> "I want minutes, man. I need about 25 (per night). I'm so upset right now."





> "My job is not to make the players happy. It's to provide the coach the opportunity to win."



Audio from Blazers media day


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

listening to the audio I understand how Ruben is feeling . He made a good point Shareef cannot guard the small forwards in this league like Peja


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Dererk Anderson & Ruben Patterson
> 
> for
> ...


Great idea... wish I had thought of it :rofl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> If he wants out so badly, he should waive his trade kicker!


:naughty: That is not ENTIRELY possible according to the CBA

Larry ****'s FAQ #83 



> _*Fortunately, the CBA allows the player to waive part of his trade kicker, if necessary, in order to complete a trade.* To make the above trade work, the player would need to waive $45,000 of his $450,000 trade kicker. The kicker would then be worth $405,000, and one-third of that, or $135,000 would be allocated to the current season. The player would therefore count $1,135,000 as incoming salary, which exactly matches the maximum the other team can accept in return for their $900,000 player. The player is not allowed to waive more than the amount necessary to make the trade work._


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

1. The kicker is a mere pittance in NBA terms and certainly would not hamper any creative GM who wished to trade Ruben or trade for him.

2. Ruben is entirely correct in stating SAR can't play the 3. I can't come up with a single SF in the league he could guard effectively, and he lacks the ball-handling skills to be effective offensively at that position.

Ruben is easily the best backup SF in the league.

3. Natterson's line about his job being to give the coach the opportunity to win is a joke.

How about giving the fans and the team the opportunity to win by getting a real coach, trading SAR for a GOOD SG, and signing a GOOD backup C.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Nothing ticks me off more than pro athletes complaining. For God's sake, they play a GAME for millions of dollars. A little perspective would be appreciated.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> Nothing ticks me off more than pro athletes complaining. For God's sake, they play a GAME for millions of dollars. A little perspective would be appreciated.


Nothing ticks me off more than armchair quarterbacks (or armchair small forwards) complaining about athletes who want to be ON THE COURT, earning their money.

They get the money either way.

They play for pride.

Apparently that is a concept beyond your grasp.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Step off your high horse, maris...Ripcity is right.

The correct thing for Ruben to do would be to go kick Shareef's butt everyday and beat him out...not cry like a little baby. If he had been getting the job done, maybe management wouldn't be looking to fill his spot, huh?


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Why can't we make these guys some other teams problem? I hope there is a trade somewhere.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> Step off your high horse, maris...Ripcity is right.
> 
> The correct thing for Ruben to do would be to go kick Shareef's butt everyday and beat him out...not cry like a little baby. If he had been getting the job done, maybe management wouldn't be looking to fill his spot, huh?


Guess you missed last season.

Ruben already outplayed SAR every single game they were in.

SAR is a one trick pony. I'd play Ruben at PF before I'd play SAR at SF.

Management isn't looking to fill Ruben's spot. They're looking to pacify SAR so he won't make waves about the fact management failed miserably to trade him for anyone we could use.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Ruben demanded a trade before last season too, and he only had former SG Bonzi in front of him. 


He didn't get the trade. Now we really need to get rid of him, with more guys in front of him, so something actually might happen. 

We might have to take on some really bad contracts though.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Ruben already outplayed SAR every single game they were in.
> 
> SAR is a one trick pony. I'd play Ruben at PF before I'd play SAR at SF.


You are kidding right? You have to be......

Talk about a one trick pony....Ruben is the EPITOME of a one trick pony. Hustle, that is ALL Ruben brings to the court. The problem is that he plays in such an out of control manner, he is is just as likely to hurt the team out on the floor as he is to help them. 

He USED to be an above average defender as well, but he isn't anymore. He got LIT UP many a night last year. Ruben is WAY WAY overated as a player. He wouldn't be missed AT ALL IMO. The guy doesn't know the plays, plays with blinders on offense, and literally can't shoot a jumpshot to save his life. He has hustle, that is it, and that is not enough IMO to make him MORE valuable on the floor than SAR. SAR is a WAY WAY better player, even playing out of position at SF, it isn't even close.

Heck, if Khryapa wasn't injured, he would play ahead of Ruben. He at least has some IQ, and knowledge of TEAM basketball to go with his hustle. The sooner the "Kobe Stopper" :laugh: is gone from this team, the better.

The fact that Nash can't even trade Ruben for another BAD contract (they tried to get Booth) should tell you his worth around the league....NADA.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> Step off your high horse, maris...Ripcity is right.
> 
> The correct thing for Ruben to do would be to go kick Shareef's butt everyday and beat him out...not cry like a little baby. If he had been getting the job done, maybe management wouldn't be looking to fill his spot, huh?


Does your boss bad mouth you to the media? Does he crack jokes about you when you're not around? I dont think Blazer management or coaching staff has given Ruben a fair shake....

I used to love this team, but lately I 've really considered jumping off the band wagon...I could always pull for the Hornets since that is where I'm from anyway...But I've been a Blazer fan for almost 14 years...:sigh: The Fans and New management have ruined the Blazers for me...:upset:


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard Rube's comment on how SAR couldn't guard any "3's". I didn't hear him mention how he was addressing the his free throw shooting. How many other "3's" shoot 55% from the foul line? Or, how many other "3's" can you leave completely open outside of 8' feet? If Ruben wants more minutes he needs to address those weaknesses, or he'll buried on the end of the bench of whatever team he plays for. 
Also, just because SAR starts at the "3" doesn't mean he has to guard Peja, or any other small forward. Anybody ever watch when the Lakers would play SA or Houston. Shaq hardly ever guards Yao or TD--too worried he'd get in foul trouble. There are ways, including zone, in which you can hide bad match-ups for stretches in games. Obviously, it helps if you have a guy like Sheed (instead of Z-bo) at the "4", but my guess is you won't see SAR guarding Peja, or Finley, or any other swingman.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blaze Rocks - I'll help push ya off the bandwagon if you need help. We dont need fans like yourself.

I totally agree with Kmurph about Ruben.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Does your boss bad mouth you to the media? Does he crack jokes about you when you're not around?


No, but he also doesn't hire people with rape records. If he did I think he'd expect them to show some gratitude.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Blaze Rocks - I'll help push ya off the bandwagon if you need help. We dont need fans like yourself.
> 
> I totally agree with Kmurph about Ruben.


I thought you were ignoring me...:laugh: Do explain why you dont need fans like myself....I'm waiting.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 
> 
> No, but he also doesn't hire people with rape records. If he did I think he'd expect them to show some gratitude.


Pro`fes´sion`al`ism
Noun 1. professionalism - the expertness characteristic of a professional person
expertise, expertness - skillfulness by virtue of possessing special knowledge ....
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*The Latest*

From: The Columbian


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

"Darius is the man; he's starting," Patterson said. "I have no problem with that. I've already made a name for myself in this league. And if (the Blazers) are not going to play me, let me go. It's not about the money; it's about me loving the game of basketball." 




What else do you want the man to say???:sigh:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

So Ruben wants more minutes. Big deal. He has no leverage and frankly nobody cares.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Damon hit the nail on the head. Why would any team want a player that openly criticized a teammate on media day, the day before training camp opens?

Rueben has constantly landed himself in trouble by trash talking teammates in practices (see the Sucker punch incident). But to come out and trash talk his own teammate to the press....Get real Rueben. I'm glad your a good hustler, let's hope somehow you can hustle your way out of here you stupid dumbass.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I can't fault Ruben for wanting to play and seeing no light at the end of the tunnel with Darius and SAR stacked up in front of him and potentially Qyntel, Travis, and Khryapa stacked up behind him (add Monia to that list next season). And his trade kicker can't be waived unless it mathematically prevents a trade that's desired by all parties involved. And I also can't fault him for being ticked about the things Nash and Patterson have been saying about him this summer. That's just not the kind of thing you say about one of your players, true or otherwise.

But it seems to me that Ruben is 1) venting, and 2) trying to force the Blazers' hand in trading him. He did the same thing last year, and eventually quieted down and contributed. Will he fall back in line again this year? We'll see.

I'm guessing that he would already be gone if his contract wasn't as big as it is. Teams take chances on questionable character, especially when the player in question fills a serious need. I *really* hope that deal with Miami (Ruben + DA for Eddie Jones) is on the table. That would be a very good deal for the Blazers, all things considered.

PBF


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Damon hit the nail on the head. Why would any team want a player that openly criticized a teammate on media day, the day before training camp opens?
> 
> Rueben has constantly landed himself in trouble by trash talking teammates in practices (see the Sucker punch incident). But to come out and trash talk his own teammate to the press....Get real Rueben. I'm glad your a good hustler, let's hope somehow you can hustle your way out of here you stupid dumbass.


:no: As much as I love Damon, he was doing the same thing a few years back...So he really doesnt have a say in this...It's stupid that anyone would suggest that SAR play SF before Ruben...

As far as the sucker punch goes that was just wrong.. So what if Ruben was riding Barkley? He desreved it, as far as I know veterans do that all the time when rookies make stupid mistakes...:yes: You cant argue that, it's that way in every sport.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Then why doesn't that retard cancel his contract and become a free agent. Poor little baby and the 7 million dollars he's going to earn next year. But he own't have to do anything but sit on his *** to get it.

LISTEN you ****** RP, there are people with real problems in the world, so STFU!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I see Ruben as an outstanding bench player..
but to sit Darius for him ??
No way bay bee.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CelticPagan</b>!
> Then why doesn't that retard cancel his contract and become a free agent.


I'm pretty sure by the CBA he's not allowed to. He'll probably still be with Portland after they deal SAR or Zach, and then there will be plenty of minutes available.

Nice tantrum though...

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesus, you'd think these players would stop whining. I mean he's getting 7 million or something like that this year, if he ain't getting playing time, I wouldn't mind it. Less work to do. I'm glad he wants to earn his money, I just think that he should have handled it like a man.

BFreak.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> I just think that he should have handled it like a man.


I think he did, what else do you want the man to say? Since we've gotten Ruben he really hasnt got much playing time....:no:


----------

